# Swollen nipple on spayed female?



## sarrrr (Aug 8, 2014)

I called my vet earlier and they can't fit us in for an appointment until Monday, but I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this before. My German shepherd is a 5 year old, spayed female. Her nipples are hardly ever visible and today I saw her chewing on her chest and one nipple was swollen and irritated. (I attached a picture -hopefully it went through). I keep looking online and found everything from staph infection to cancer. Have anyone of you experienced anything similar with your dogs?

Also, this may be important... My family and I were out of town last week and boarded her at a local kennel that was highly recommended to us. She seemed great when I picked her up on Monday and she did not have this Monday when I brought her home. I'm not sure if it could be related to her being boarded though, so I thought this may be worth mentioning.

Thank you in advance for any information or personal experiences you all share with me.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems infection to me, there seems to be crusts and redness. It seems like a skin infection from pediatricians eye☺


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope it isn't an abscess. When you touch it, you think it sores?


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## sarrrr (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm really not sure if it's sore because whenever I try to check it out, she thinks I'm playing with her or just trying to run her belly and she rolls all around or runs away. She doesn't like me touching it, but she doesn't really like to be messed with to begin with unless we are Petting her. It honestly seems like she just pulls away the same as she does any other day, not because she is in pain. She isn't acting any different than usual, aside from gnawing on that nipple. However, I know that thing cannot feel good. It looks like it hurts, in my opinion.


----------



## sarrrr (Aug 8, 2014)

From what I could see when she let me look, there are no additional lumps that I could feel or see -just that crusty stuff around the irritated nipple.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I tend to think as superficial skin infection. You can apply antibacterial ointment 2-3 times/day for 2-3 days and If it spreads out you can check with your vet ASAP. This is my humble opinion☺


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## sarrrr (Aug 8, 2014)

I appreciate your input!


----------

